# Heres Your Sign.



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Found this on the other board. Some guys are pretty tuff on trespassers anymore.lol.








_________________________


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if we could put a few of them up at the southern border ??


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

that is awesome.

I saw a post a few years back where a guy posted his property as a bomb testing site. He had signs all around the place and said since then he never had a problem. Whether that is true or not I couldn't say but it is still freaking halarious.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely need them on our souther border and on Florida's coast. That is a good one. Someone really put some thought into that sign !! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey... that's a 719 # is that your sign Cat ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Funny stuff. I have come across several ranches out here in CO that have huge signs that say "DANGER: Private Shooting Range". I bet those work pretty well too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Definitely need them on our souther border and on Florida's coast. That is a good one. Someone really put some thought into that sign !! LOL


Do not forget the Canada border too..you would not think there is problem up this way, but there is.

Good sign Dave. Straight forward and to the point.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You better add a waiver for hassell though, we'll take him and the Mrs.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

All I was implying with the sign was that, "while you're reading all this jargon, you are within range!" You were "in range" when you left the pavement. You should see the look on most folks faces once they figure that out! I seen the same look on a coyote once. Once.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

They all but said, "IF YOU CROSS THIS FENCE WE CONSIDER YOU A PREDATOR."


----------

